# Suggested Alternatives to Almond Flour?



## MikeW (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm trying to stay on the SC Diet, and doing pretty well. But I'm having a really hard time finding a flour alternative other then almond or nut flours.I love almonds, so that's not a problem. It's the insane cost it adds up to when you start using almonds in everything.Is there any alternatives from overseas that aren't commonly known here?I'm assuming there will be few as most developing nations that have lived on subsistence diets for hundreds of generations would be going for the starchy roots and grains for premium energy yield.But here's hoping.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You should post this to Heather's BB or email her perhaps. Have you heard of her?../messageboards/ub.../ubbthreads.php


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I didn't know Heather knew much about the SCD diet. The one she recommends doesn't follow those guidelines.I think only nut flours are allowed and I'm not sure any of them would be cheaper than Almond Flour.http://www.scdiet.org/5community/email.html has a list of various groups of people who follow the SCD diet, they may be able to answer this better than this board.Clicked around from that site and found this source with prices of various nut flourshttp://www.digestivewellness.com/subcatego...ours-24-11.htmlK.


----------

